# Cattleya walkeriana/Snow Blind ‘Kenny’ FCC/AOS



## Phred (Aug 3, 2020)

This is a very controversial plant for sure. Awarded first as a walkeriana then the AOS later decided it was the hybrid Snow Blind. They changed the name and transferred the award and now lists it as Cattleya Snow Blind ‘Kenny’ FCC/AOS. I’m not sure how they came up with Snow Blind science it was supposedly a cross between Pendentive and a walker named Hunabu.
Even today It’s still controversial. Just about everyone that sells them, both mericlones and divisions, sells them as walkeriana ‘Kenny’. Not long ago a very well know commercial grower/breeder told me that there was a Japanese study done in the last couple years or so that proved genetically that ‘Kenny’ is pure walkeriana. I haven’t found the study yet but continue looking from time to time. Either way it’s a great plant and is definitely worth growing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2020)

There’s been a few suspect walkerianas of this sorts, and confusing as hell since many people disagree to either cases.

In your experience, do you find that this plant grows and blooms vegetatively like other walkerianas? I’m referring to time of growth and blooming periods, flower stalk formation and root growth periods.


----------



## Phred (Aug 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> There’s been a few suspect walkerianas of this sorts, and confusing as hell since many people disagree to either cases.
> 
> In your experience, do you find that this plant grows and blooms vegetatively like other walkerianas? I’m referring to time of growth and blooming periods, flower stalk formation and root growth periods.


For the most part, there’s nothing remarkably different in my experience. There are a number of things some say that can tell you a ‘walker’ is not a ‘real’ walker. Most, in my experience, are not indicative. As an example some people claim quite strongly that pure walkers never have two leaves on a bulb and never flower from a leafed build. That is simply not true. Heavy watering or rain in the wild during the growth season will cause both to happen. I’ve seen it in my own collection. If it’s very dry the plant can’t afford extra leaves so they’ll produce single leafed growths and flowers on a leafless growth.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 4, 2020)

I love my Catt. "walkeriana" alba Pendentive - even if there seems to be widespread consensus, that Pendentive most likely is Catt. x dolosa (loddigesii x walkeriana).

Mr. Leon Verde refers in his blog to the AOS Identification Task Force's conclusion in 2009, when this clone got a FCC, that Catt. Snow Blind 'Kenny' is the result of crossing Catt. Angel Walker and Catt. walkeriana alba 'Pendentive' (at that point in time the identity of Pendentive seems not to have been questioned - sic!), whilst heaping loads of praise on the outcome. The photo of mr. Verde's plant seems to correspond quire well with yours, Phred. Click on the photo to see his post in its entirety:


----------



## abax (Aug 4, 2020)

All walkers are gorgeous, including this one. I'll leave it to the
experts to dig into the breeding details.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 5, 2020)

worth a look - Sato's TOKYO WALKRE-CLUB C. walkeriana var.alba


----------



## PeteM (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for this post, I cherish mine, which I picked up form RF Orchids years ago. I have almost lost it moving it off a mount, out of orchiata, battle with scale. It has rebounded, still kicking (mounted on a large piece of Cholla wood) very much looking forward to her next bloom.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 5, 2020)

When discussing the status of my Pendentive 'Stone' provided an interesting article, that I just reread, and it contains a lot of information on Catt. walkeriana, 'Snowblind', 'Kenny', 'Pendentive' and 'Orchiglade' - and of what genetic analysis so far has to offer on the topic of the potential (hybridic) status of these clones: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ved_Cattleya_walkeriana_Gardner_famous_clones


----------



## Phred (Aug 5, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> worth a look - Sato's TOKYO WALKRE-CLUB C. walkeriana var.alba


Love looking at this sight... I do it often. Thanks. Too bad I can’t read Japanese though. 


Guldal said:


> When discussing the status of my Pendentive 'Stone' provided an interesting article, that I just reread, and it contains a lot of information on Catt. walkeriana, 'Snowblind', 'Kenny', 'Pendentive' and 'Orchiglade' - and of what genetic analysis so far has to offer on the topic of the potential (hybridic) status of these clones: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ved_Cattleya_walkeriana_Gardner_famous_clones


I’ve read this paper and it’s various versions. In each one the researchers make their case and by the end they all pretty much conclude their research is not conclusive... lol.
Better testing is needed for sure.


----------



## Phred (Aug 5, 2020)

So here’s a question for the readers/contributors of this thread. There are a number of claims about walkers I think are incorrect and I’d like to address some of them. Would it be better to start a different thread or continue here... what do you all think?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2020)

new thread with specific title so it can be searched


----------

